# KHS flite 750??



## motolombardo (Jul 16, 2007)

hello all, buying my first road bike and I was wondering if anyone has or can give me any thoughts on the flite 750. My LBS caries kona, bianchi, khs and cervelo and it seems like bang for the buck the 750 isin't a bad choice. it's right at the top of my price range- about 1500. components seem decent. (riding backround- mountain, motocross, bmx, etc. hoping to race someday down the road. well see). thanks.


----------



## bryank14 (Jul 23, 2007)

Interesting... since I just came back from a LBS and the Flite 750 is also one there suggestions based on fit. 

So count me in also looking for feedback. What I find interesting is that there is a HUGE price difference between the US Flite 750 and the Canadian 750... That's weird.


----------

